# Livingston and Small Boat



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

For weeks I've been reading reports about the catfishing and white bass fishing on the lake and would like to give it a shot. I've also seen all the threads about the strong winds and massive waves, which has me a little concerned. I have a 16' aluminum boat with 30hp that I feel very comfortable operating, however I'm not stupid and don't won't to put myself in a bad situation on the water. All the reports about the schooling white bass have me intrigued...so is it possible to access some of these spots with a boat like mine? My daughter has been begging to go fishing, so I'm looking for somewhere I could most likely put her on fish. I'm comfortable fishing Somerville and Gibbons, and feel I can catch fish at these lakes, but I'm always looking for somewhere else to try and learn.

-Brandon


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

I would not take a 14 ft jon boat on Livingston in strong winds...I had one and it scared the he!! out of me...wait until the winds die down..


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I fish the lake in my 14ft boat with a 20hp all the time. Just watch the weather and have a plane. If I'm out there and I feel the wind pick up even a little I move closer to the ramp. It a big open lake and the wind can make it scary fast. The days the wind slacks up that lake is alot of fun with great fishing.
James


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Brandon, I have a 16ft. Alumacraft, with a 25hp. Mercury, as a second boat. I've been in the deeper water, in Livingston, fishing Pine Island, on a calm(5 to 10) day. Having said that, I wouldn't reccomend it. The waves just kick up to quickly. Heading back to Beacon Bay, or LLSP, is where you get in trouble, crossing the deepest water. Too many waves over the bow, for your bilge pump to keep up with... As for fishing the bulkheads, or inlets, it would be fine. Good Luck!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

With a south wind you should try launching at Browder's on the west end of the dam. Trolling or bait fishing in the lee of that big long pile of dirt is good most days.
Like all big lake Livingston can be treacherous in a 15 MPH wind.
Way last century I fished it a lot in a 14'. But I was yound and 10 feet tall and bullet proof at the time.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I would fish the north end of the lake, Carolina cove/creek, white rock creek, Harman creek... Pay attention to the wind direction and forecast. Think, if the wind is 20 not 10 Mph what is my path out? Where is the protected water? Plan ahead and be careful, I fished Livingston many times in a 14' boat with a 7.5 merc.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I would only take a little boat out there on a calm day but have a contingency plan for if the wind picks up. It would be best to have a buddy boat go with you who could tow your boat in if the winds came up.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Brandon, it depends on which side of the lake is easier for you to get to from where you live. The east side is easier for me, so that is what I'm more familiar with. That said, I'm not THAT familiar with it. You should watch the weather forecast on TV or the internet to see from what direction the wind is coming from. This cool front we are having will probably be the last north wind for awhile. Assuming a southeast wind for the summer, if it's not too strong you can launch at the state park. If the wind is blowing, look at launching at Pennwaugh Marina. It is protected some from south/southeast. I have a 18' x 8' center console aluminum and a 16' x 4' jon boat. I have lost and loosened screws on the 18' the last 2 trips. It has been very rough and dangerous. If you get up to the lake and the wind is blowing, don't be hesitant to call it off and go home.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Other than thunderstorms, you'll be OK starting about June


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I had a 16' aluminum boat with a 50hp for my son to fish out of, took me a short time to realize the boat was NOT a safe boat on the big lake on Livingston, I just ordered a 22ft Frontier bay boat with a 150 yamaha for him to start using, with safety you only have one chance.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

My opinion is it depends on the boat and the operator...if the boat is lined and has full upright flotation inside the liner and is rated unsinkable, then it is safe....otherwise, personally, I wouldn't leave any protected water in it....in fact won't ever knowingly fish on open water out of anything that does not have full upright flotation. Just not worth the risk.

In addition to upright flotation, it should be self-baling such that you can take on water and still quickly get the water out just by keeping the bow up. Never, ever put your life in the hands of a bilge pump. Check out your self-baling BEFORE you get in trouble, and know how fast your boat will empty out the water. Know exactly what you are going to do when/if you take a big wave over the bow...if you are prepared and in a safe boat, it will quickly empty out and everything will be fine....if you don't operate properly, even in a safe boat, you can get swamped very quickly. Just my opinion.


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

The challenge lately is that in the early morning, it can be pretty calm, but before long the wind starts whipping the lake up. The waves last Saturday would concern any adult and scare any child in a 16 foot aluminum boat. The wind will die down before June for sure, then it will be better for a smaller boat.


----------

